

GitLondon - Git Workshop by GitHub and Codebase - schacon
http://github.com/blog/316-london-git-training

======
pclark
is anyone going to this? I'm kinda tempted, although my primary reason is to
support GitHub in a fun way.

Would be cool if other hackers were going :)

